# KCMO Haunted Houses



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have a bunch of family in KC, my cousins told me about a couple haunted houses that they really enjoyed (non conga line ones) but i cant remember wich ones they were. 

i have still yet to ever go to a haunted house, might be taking a trip to kc this year to pop that cherry.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been to The Beast and Edge of Hell. Both are great! I'm also from Kansas (KU).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love The Beast, Edge of Hell and Macabre Cinema - I missed the Poe one but was too tuckered to go through it. Here's a quick review I had of The Edge of Hell and Macabre Cinema if you are interested: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/767-edge-hell-macabre-cinema-kc.html


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone going this year? It'd be kool to even meet 1 person from here!


----------



## Andretti (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a KC fireman in real life.....numerous times over the years, I've worked 'fire guard' during the Halloween season (we are in uniform, and walk through the haunt once an hour to check on safety). I've worked at 'The Beast' the most times, but also more than a few at 'The Edge of Hell' as well over the years.

From my experience working at each.....These are the two best in the area. Though I've never worked at (nor walked through) any of the others, I've never heard anything that suggests there are any better around. 

The Beast and Edge are owned by the same company, so I can tell you they sell 'combo' tickets that allow you to see both cheaper than buying tickets individually and are within walking distance of each other as well (I think there is a free shuttle where they provide transportation between the two, but dont quote me on that). I'd highly recommend them both, but I'd save The Beast to last....as I still believe it to be the best in the city, bar none.

Andretti


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm already planning a road trip down (4 hour drive) to KCMO for the haunted houses this year maybe the weekend before Halloween. Holy crap, I just realized I may be going on 1 beautiful vacation doing this. Anyways, I'm pretty stoked...just gotta save up. I'm gonna rent a vehicle of some kind instead of driving my truck (10mpg...computer needs tweeked) and then I'm not sure if I'm gonna find a motel/hotel or just do the whole thing in one night. I'd rather enjoy my stay and possibly relax that late night with a few drinks and Halloween classics....guess I'll plan as I go. 
Andretti, if you end up working again this year, you should definitely let me know so I can introduce myself or say "hey"
Anyone else wanna join me????


----------

